# My Wendtii Sunset Adventure!



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I recently acquired 3 pots of Cryptocoryne wendtii 'sunset', the newly released plant from Florida Aquatic Nurseries. As many times it has been said, this plant went well over $100 each at the 2008 AGA Convention. My local pet store was able to grab in about 15 of these pots in their last plant order; I was fortunate enough to get them at an affordable price.

Here are some photos that I took tonight. The plant has both emersed and submersed leaves, and I noticed that in submersed form, the pink does not show as much as it is in emersed form.




























I hope to keep this thread going and continue to post pictures as the plant matures.

Have questions? don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

keep us updated John! Given that the plants are going to be likely sold in emersed form, it will be helpful seeing what it looks like as it converts to submersed...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what it looks like when it grows out.  The variegation is really pretty right now. I once got a Echino marble queen that was so nicely mottled. Once it changed over all the white was gone - nothing much special then....


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, I am hoping the transformation will look just as good as the start-out coloration. I do however see new leaves that are a darker, but I would have to wait until it all grows out to see what it looks like.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

You'll probably really have to boost the light intensity to keep the variagation submersed.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

John, they look good. Keep us posted on the development.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jim - I am running two 39w T5HO bulbs over a 30g long tank, do you think that is enough light to keep the variegation submersed?

Bhushan - Thanks, I've got a couple new leaves already but they are small and will take about another week or so for it to grow out nicely. 

I will be taking some more pictures later on this week!

Stay tuned!

PS: When I de-potted the crypt, I noticed that it may have a spathe? will this die overtime underwater?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, almost 90% of the time the spathe will melt when you move the plant ,replant it etc.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Jim - I am running two 39w T5HO bulbs over a 30g long tank, do you think that is enough light to keep the variegation submersed?
> 
> Bhushan - Thanks, I've got a couple new leaves already but they are small and will take about another week or so for it to grow out nicely.
> 
> ...


My guess is "No". You'll have to just try increasing the intensity until you reach the level of variegation you're happy with.

Variegation is the lack of chlorophyll in the leaf tissue. More light increases the amount of variegation in a leaf, less light lowers it. Variegation is also locked in as the leaf matures, so if you increase the light intensity, all existing leaves will remain as they are and all new leaves will show increased variegation.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bhushan - Darn, oh well hahaha!

Jim - Okay, I will give it some more time to grow in and that way I will be able to see what coloration it gives me with the lighting that I have.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I too anxiously await seeing the leaf color after a couple months of new leaves growing completely submersed. Please update us in this thread if you would....


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rich, that's my plan  Hopefully some or most of the color holds up, but then again it all depends on how much lighting you put over it.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

I only have it under (2) 54 watt T-5's right now and the coloration is "ok". Has sent up three new leaves in two weeks and not to much loss to coloration. I can say its a pretty easy plant so far.

Should be hitting it with halides soon so we shall see what that does to it.

I only have plantlets growing emersed right now, but I have two separate emersed conditions with two lighting extremes. Should be interesting to see how different the coloration gets.


----------

